# Head Snowboards



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

My local hill, Cypress Mountain in Vancouver, uses head snowboards as their rental fleet and they do get new boards from time to time.

I've never ridden one but I have seen them on the hill.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Alpine Duke said:


> Anyone ever been on one? I don't think I have ever seen one and just found out they make them this year. I found their youtube channel but some of their "team ride" videos have maybe 144 views in 3 years. ??
> 
> Sooooo...... yes they have them and they have the worst marketing ever??? You have one? have you ever even seen one?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/HeadSNB


I mainly see them as rentals here in big bear. I am curious about their boots though.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've ridden the a few. None were very good. Their highest end board is a classic case of over engineering. The pow deck is a great shape and camber, but as soft as a jib deck. Then there's the flat jib deck. We made a deck that soft at Signal once, it was too soft to even bother considering to make.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I think I rode one at Lake Tahoe for a rental. It was my first time snowboarding, ever. So yea I'm not really the one to say they are bad, but they aren't good. And they had step-in, clickr bindings on it. Yikes.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Whoa.....someone pulled the videos off of their Youtube channel after i posted. The link above now just goes to the channel page but with no content.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Alpine Duke said:


> Whoa.....someone pulled the videos off of their Youtube channel after i posted. The link above now just goes to the channel page but with no content.


Haha, too funny. They're like, "Woah, we are getting a few views, we can't handle this. Time to bring down the videos."


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I have an older evil I flocka. Good park board, rides really well but that base is really soft...


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

The local indoor slope has them as rentals. One time, to save lugging my board around, I rented one. Never again - it had the slowest base ever. Head make some very good skis though so in theory they have it in them to make a decent snowboard.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

I love the way some companies talk about their tech. Checking out Head's website I learnt that their boards are practically race cars:

"KERS, or Kinetic Energy Recovery System, is a technology that Head adopted from Formula 1. KERS technology works like a turbo charger that provides additional power and acceleration. The effect: a boost, catapulting the rider into the next turn. Just like when formula 1 pilots push a button for that extra notch of speed."

Is it though? _Is it really_


----------

